# An Expatriate from Wales



## Gwaredd (May 29, 2013)

Helo bawb! (Hello everyone!)

Sut ydych chi? (How are you?)

I'm returning to my favorite hoppy after many years. From doing some research I found that most folks consider that Tamiya makes the best models. I hope so since I just purchased a 1/48 Scale P-51D Mustang (The Tuskegee Airmen) version. I do have a question however. Where can I purchase the metal cut-outs (I think they're medal) for such things as cockpit instrumentation and seat belts. After looking around at some other blogs I found that the one things missing are the seat belts and in the past I've always had trouble putting those tiny decals on the instrumentation panel. My hands are to large. 

Diolch i chi am eich helpu chi! (Thank you for you help!)

Gwaredd

PS: For anyone who may be interested I'm attaching a link to the YouTube video on the Tuskegee Airmen (The Red Tail Squadron.) It's excellent.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNNu9rui_mc_


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Only Wales I know is Bron-Y-Aur Stomp!


----------



## Gwaredd (May 29, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum. Only Wales I know is Bron-Y-Aur Stomp!



Thanks for the welcome but I think your Welsh is a bit off. The only thing I managed to get out of it was "Gold Boobs." 

Regards,

Gwaredd


----------



## buffnut453 (May 29, 2013)

Hmmm...Gold Boobs...sounds like Njaco to a tee! 

(Sorry Chris...couldn't resist!)


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2013)

Yeah, well.....

Gwaredd. those metal thingys are known as photo-etched parts. There are numerous threads about them in the Modeling section or just ask - lots of members will help!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Chris I can now get slapped in Wales!

________________________

Welcome aboard Gwaredd!


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2013)

The only thing I know of Wales is: Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Yeah, well.....
> 
> Gwaredd. those metal thingys are known as photo-etched parts. There are numerous threads about them in the Modeling section or just ask - lots of members will help!



Diolch Njaco,

I knew it was something like that but I couldn't remember the exact name. I'll browse around the site; I'm sure I'll find something.

Thanks for the help!

Iechyd da! (Cheers!) 

Gwaredd


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Marcel said:


> The only thing I know of Wales is: Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.



Gee Marcel, this beats the heck out of Gold Boobs. The English translation of this is: gobbledegook. Sorry, try again. 

Gwaredd


----------



## N4521U (May 30, 2013)

Sure it isn't Jaberrrrwocky!
or is it Jibbbbber Jabbber Wockie?
Dunno

Ooooo, Wisconsin..... Isn't Beer the only thing you can find in Wisssconnsinnn, and Polish sausage!?
Any online "Hoppy Shop" will have photo etch parts for the Tamiya, or any other brand of plane.
As well as resin innerds.

Have a good friend who lives in Gwent, Hendra Hall, actually across the lane from a golf course.

Chhers, Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2013)

You will also find cheese. Lots and lots of cheese.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2013)

The only Welsh I know is Rugby... 
Welcome to the monkey farm!


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2013)

Marcel said:


> The only thing I know of Wales is: Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.


The fun thin is that in the editor,there is no spce between silio and gog. Apparently the forum software doesn't allow such large words


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Sure it isn't Jaberrrrwocky!
> or is it Jibbbbber Jabbber Wockie?
> Dunno
> 
> ...



Greetings Mate,

Yeah, I think your second translation is the right one. Or, is it transliteration. I dunno either. I'm from Trethomas about six kilometers north of Cardiff as the crow flies.
I wonder why they haven't put Wales as a second country? I'll have to ask one of the Admins. BTW, I haven't found a good pint of bitters since I've been here. I asked for a pint once in a local pub and the bloke looked at me like I had two heads. 

Cheerio!

PS: Thanks for the tip. I'll nose around a wee bit.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2013)

Welcome from down under mate!


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Welcome from down under mate!



Thanks Wayne!


----------



## N4521U (May 30, 2013)

Gwaredd said:


> Greetings Mate,
> 
> BTW, I haven't found a good pint of bitters since I've been here. I asked for a pint once in a local pub and the bloke looked at me like I had two heads.
> 
> Cheerio!



If you have the silly Wesh accent, you coulda asked for a can and gotten the same look. BTW, You were in a Bar!
You'll have to find a quazy English Pub to get a Guiness! Otherwise you'll get a YICK, Budweiser!


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> If you have the silly Wesh accent, you coulda asked for a can and gotten the same look. BTW, You were in a Bar!
> You'll have to find a quazy English Pub to get a Guiness! Otherwise you'll get a YICK, Budweiser!



I might just add that you Aussies sound a little silly yourselves.  Well, OK, bar then. I'm used to pubs. I live in a rural area with a lot of hillbillies and they mostly drink cheap knats-p**s!

Yeah, I do have a "silly Welsh accent."

Cymru am byth!


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2013)

Maar mijn nederlands accent is gelukkig niet raar.


----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

Hello, welcome to our funny little world.
The part of Wales I liked best was the Brecon Beacons and The Gower.
Cheers
John


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Maar mijn nederlands accent is gelukkig niet raar.



Yr ydych wedi cael mi ar hynny un! 

Iechyd da!

Gwaredd


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

Welcome from up over mate!


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 30, 2013)

Welcome from the mountains!


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> Hello, welcome to our funny little world.
> The part of Wales I liked best was the Brecon Beacons and The Gower.
> Cheers
> John



Greetings John,

I also really enjoy Brecon Beacons. I'm also rather partial to Afan. But living in the country I still like the rural areas and small towns better. I avoid cities as much as possible. I don't like going to Cardiff unless I absolutely have to.

Cymru am byth!

Gwaredd


----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

Gwaredd said:


> Greetings John,
> 
> I also really enjoy Brecon Beacons. I'm also rather partial to Afan. But living in the country I still like the rural areas and small towns better. I avoid cities as much as possible. I don't like going to Cardiff unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> ...



Hello Gwaredd,
My niece goes to Cardiff Uni and loves it there. Cardiff did bloody well getting into the Premier league too.
Walking up Pen y Fan was utterly amazing. Better than Snowdon in my opinion.
I won't mention rugby haha...I'm guessing that you are a supporter !!
Not sure how old you are but, I did enjoy watching the Welsh members of the Barbarians play in 1973.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwCbG4I0QyA_

JPR Williams. An icon

Cheers
John


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Meatloaf,

I'm glad I found this site. I've seen others but none were specifically devoted to WWII aircraft. I see your from the South. I have a fondness for the South since I was a Professor of History for 25 years. My focus was on Antebellum and Postbellum South. I am firmly convinced that the South could have won the war between the states if they had gotten the support they needed from England and France. The South, in my humble opinion, had much better leadership. Lee, Jackson, Longstreet, etc. If the South had won I believe we would be living in a much better country than we do today. What do you think?

Regards,

Gwaredd

PS: Nothing gets me more upset when I hear people say that the war was fought over slavery. The South had been grappling over this issue for years prior to the outbreak of the conflict. No! It was fought over a way of life or culture if you will.


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> Hello Gwaredd,
> My niece goes to Cardiff Uni and loves it there. Cardiff did bloody well getting into the Premier league too.
> Walking up Pen y Fan was utterly amazing. Better than Snowdon in my opinion.
> I won't mention rugby haha...I'm guessing that you are a supporter !!
> ...




Hello John,

Well if you can remember back to 1973 than our ages are about in the same "ball park" as the Yanks would say. Ah, Rugby, yes indeed. Wales took the Championship this year! What? me a supporter? Now where did you ever get that idea. 

On a similar note the backs coach of the Welsh Rugby team shares my name. My name is Gareth in English.

Cheerio!

Gwaredd

PS: You can read about it here: Blaenavon RFC win Swalec National League Division 4 East title - Wales Online


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2013)

Croeso.

See, doing medical school in Wales has taught me something! 



Readie said:


> The part of Wales I liked best was the Brecon Beacons and The Gower.


 
Just as well it is on my doorstep then, always good to relax in the Gower on the weekend when the weather is nice. Hopefully get to do it a bit more now that 'summer' is here (shame it involves exams though)...



Readie said:


> Hello Gwaredd,
> My niece goes to Cardiff Uni and loves it there. Cardiff did bloody well getting into the Premier league too.
> Walking up Pen y Fan was utterly amazing. Better than Snowdon in my opinion.
> I won't mention rugby haha...I'm guessing that you are a supporter !!
> ...




Can't argue with JPR Williams... Think I have that game on DVD somewhere at home.

Still can't bring myself to support the Welsh in rugby though. Just as well we have the Lions even if there are too many Welshman going!

Cardiff on the other hand, small rivalry between the 2 uni's you could say (the GEM's beat the undergrad medics all day long ). At least we won the rugby in the inter-varsity game this year


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2013)

Gwaredd said:


> Thanks Meatloaf,
> 
> I'm glad I found this site. I've seen others but none were specifically devoted to WWII aircraft. I see your from the South. I have a fondness for the South since I was a Professor of History for 25 years. My focus was on Antebellum and Postbellum South. I am firmly convinced that the South could have won the war between the states if they had gotten the support they needed from England and France. The South, in my humble opinion, had much better leadership. Lee, Jackson, Longstreet, etc. If the South had won I believe we would be living in a much better country than we do today. What do you think?
> 
> ...



Ohhh abit of the slap in the face to us Northerners!


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Croeso.
> 
> See, doing medical school in Wales has taught me something!
> 
> ...



Interesting! My Doc studied at Cardiff U. Small world and getting smaller. You "(s)till can't bring myself to support the Welsh in rugby though." Well mate give it go after all we won the Championship this year. They're not blighters you know. 

Iechyd da!

Gwaredd


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 30, 2013)

Gwaredd said:


> Thanks Meatloaf,
> 
> I'm glad I found this site. I've seen others but none were specifically devoted to WWII aircraft. I see your from the South. I have a fondness for the South since I was a Professor of History for 25 years. My focus was on Antebellum and Postbellum South. I am firmly convinced that the South could have won the war between the states if they had gotten the support they needed from England and France. The South, in my humble opinion, had much better leadership. Lee, Jackson, Longstreet, etc. If the South had won I believe we would be living in a much better country than we do today. What do you think?
> 
> ...


I'm from Minnesota, originally.
I don't know, I'm not really sure that America would exist in any real form if the south would have won. Probably would have ended up with three countries instead of one. The north, the south and the west. As much as it was denied, slavery was a big issue and the English limited their support precisely because the south still had the institution in place. WW2 sure might have come out differently without the USA as a whole nation, industrialized north and agricultural south. 
Paul.


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I'm from Minnesota, originally.
> I don't know, I'm not really sure that America would exist in any real form if the south would have won. Probably would have ended up with three countries instead of one. The north, the south and the west. As much as it was denied, slavery was a big issue and the English limited their support precisely because the south still had the institution in place. WW2 sure might have come out differently without the USA as a whole nation, industrialized north and agricultural south.
> Paul.



Well, you make some good points. However, England was ready to support the South but Davis sent two of the worst negotiators possible. They completely turned-off the PM and he wouldn't even see them any longer. Slavery only became a "big issue" after the Northern Copperheads got their hands into it. And what exacerbated the problem was the whole Kansas issue.


----------



## N4521U (May 31, 2013)

Gwaredd said:


> I might just add that you Aussies sound a little silly yourselves.  Well, OK, bar then. I'm used to pubs. I live in a rural area with a lot of hillbillies and they mostly drink cheap knats-p**s!
> 
> Yeah, I do have a "silly Welsh accent."
> 
> Cymru am byth!



Cept I am a Yank expat, playing at being an Aussie, so no accent, mate!
And I can't stand Bud. My beer of choice is Anchor Steam, a San Francisco beer.

Not gonna get into the N&S debate. Learned my lesson!

Bill.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 31, 2013)

Noswaith dda mate and croeso from another down under expat. Did someone mention the Brecon Beacons, my memories are of very waterlogged weekends walking in clouds and pubs closed on Sundays and that bl**dy long drive from and to Hereford in the back of a Bedford 3 tonner. Ahhh "Happy Days".

Good to have you on board my friend, and looking forward to see your progress with the Mustang and as for the metal bits, yes there PE parts. Have a look at Hannants site, they stock heaps of them and Eduard do a damn good job of making them.


----------



## Vaughan (May 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Gwaredd if your after belts for your Mustang try this link Buy HGW HGW148003 1:48 scale from Hannants. We sell Aircraft detailing sets (etched), models, decals, paints books.. Hanannts is also good for PE parts


----------



## Gwaredd (May 31, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Cept I am a Yank expat, playing at being an Aussie, so no accent, mate!
> And I can't stand Bud. My beer of choice is Anchor Steam, a San Francisco beer.
> 
> Not gonna get into the N&S debate. Learned my lesson!
> ...



Oh well, that's different. So I'm assuming the blokes from down-under think you have a funny American accent. No, I don't get into the N&S debate either unless someone brings it up then it's full steam ahead.

Gwaredd


----------



## Gwaredd (May 31, 2013)

Vaughan said:


> Welcome to the forum Gwaredd if your after belts for your Mustang try this link Buy HGW HGW148003 1:48 scale from Hannants. We sell Aircraft detailing sets (etched), models, decals, paints books.. Hanannts is also good for PE parts



Helô Vaughn,

Thanks mate this is just what I was looking for. I bookmarked the site so it looks like I'm all set.

Cheerio!

Gwaredd

Cymru am byth!


----------

